# Ruby's Puppy Playdate!



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Ruby and I met up with Brittrkerr (mom of Mabel) from this forum today, and her friend Christina. Mabel's brother, Charlie joined us as well. The pups had a blast! I was Ruby's first time at a dog park and she absolutely loved it. It's a weekday morning, so it wasn't too crowded which was good. They ran and ran and played for 2 hours straight. Ruby is sleeping now and I don't think she'll be waking any time soon...

Here is a quick video I took of them playing together. You'll have to excuse my poor recording skills. Ruby is the one in the purple harness. Yes, I know we should have taken their collars off before playing, completely slipped my mind. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3xdZ01osOQ&feature=plcp

And a few pictures, the last one is on the car ride home...exhausted!:


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

love, love, love


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

This is awesome!


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

It was a blast! An unexpected adult vizsla female showed up as well. She was so pretty! I still can't picture Ruby as a grown up girl.


----------

